# At Home Ice Machine??



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I use one at our business. Problem is most of the ice it makes is "wet" and not super cold or frozen solid. Grocery stores near me all sell block and cubed and its much more solid.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

I have entertained the idea of getting an ice machine too, but ultimately decided to get a large chest freezer. I picked up a few restaurant chaffing pans of different sizes and make my own ice blocks. It won't hold my largest cooler, but I can get small/medium sized coolers in it to make ice directly in the coolers.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

theusualsuspect said:


> I use one at our business. Problem is most of the ice it makes is "wet" and not super cold or frozen solid. Grocery stores near me all sell block and cubed and its much more solid.


Yeah that’s been my experience in the past.




Bigwaterforeveryone said:


> I have entertained the idea of getting an ice machine too, but ultimately decided to get a large chest freezer. I picked up a few restaurant chaffing pans of different sizes and make my own ice blocks. It won't hold my largest cooler, but I can get small/medium sized coolers in it to make ice directly in the coolers.


Now that is an intuitive idea! I didn’t think about doing that. I like it a lot. I’ll have to keep that idea definetly on the table. This also allows me to not have to run water to the shop.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm sure this guy didn't come up with the idea on his own, but it's a pretty great one!


----------



## Achilles Man (Feb 17, 2021)

That guy is great! I need one of his Got Ice t shirts.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I use a chest freezer and restaraunt steam table pans, a propane torch to heat the pan lets the clear ice slide right out.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> I'm sure this guy didn't come up with the idea on his own, but it's a pretty great one!


Goofy texans with power tools LOL..


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> I'm sure this guy didn't come up with the idea on his own, but it's a pretty great one!


Just got around to watching the video on my lunch. That’s a a pretty simple setup. I do agree with him that it’s cheaper to repair than a commercial unit. It’s looking like a chest freezer and possible a combo of the ice makers as well as some ice trays may be the way to go.

You guys are great! This feedback is very helpful!


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

2nd for using a freezer in the garage. Our garage freezer isn't a chest freezer but the bottom two shelves are set aside before river trips to freeze and store ice blocks and ice made by the kitchen fridge/freezer. Takes some advanced planning but its less of a hassle than than buying ice. Have used a bit of dry ice to keep it super cold when there's a bigger drive to the put in.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jbLaramie said:


> 2nd for using a freezer in the garage. Our garage freezer isn't a chest freezer but the bottom two shelves are set aside before river trips to freeze and store ice blocks and ice made by the kitchen fridge/freezer. Takes some advanced planning but its less of a hassle than than buying ice. Have used a bit of dry ice to keep it super cold when there's a bigger drive to the put in.


For me, the big benefit to making your ice at home, is most liquor stores and supermarkets have block ice that is little more than compressed cubes. Past the Moab ice company, I haven't seen any solid block ice in a long time. Solid block ice lasts 5 or 6 times longer than compressed cubes


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

MNichols said:


> For me, the big benefit to making your ice at home, is most liquor stores and supermarkets have block ice that is little more than compressed cubes. Past the Moab ice company, I haven't seen any solid block ice in a long time. Solid block ice lasts 5 or 6 times longer than compressed cubes


Another benefit is having cold drinking water. For brown water trips that aren't stretching the cooler time to the max, prefer to freeze some of it in gallon jugs and have a nice cold drink of water every once in a while. Have seen too much mold and gunk in ice we've bought.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Another thing to consider is that refrigerator freezers typically don't get as cold as dedicated chest freezers.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

You will also find that old freezers get colder than new ones.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

you'll also find that old freezers run better than new ones. Better be in good shape to catch them!!


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Given the energy usage all the time you do not need it, and seemingly regular repairs, store ice is a bargain.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

DidNotWinLottery said:


> Given the energy usage all the time you do not need it, and seemingly regular repairs, store ice is a bargain.


Possibly, but I live outside of town. So the opportunity cost of me not having to go into town to pick up ice very frequently over rules that. At least in my experience.


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a standup freezer I use for ice. I just freeze 1 galllon jugs. I’ve checked multiple times and on the coldest setting it gets to about -20 degrees. Works great and ice lasts way longer then store bought blocks.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> Possibly, but I live outside of town. So the opportunity cost of me not having to go into town to pick up ice very frequently over rules that. At least in my experience.


I'll bet, once you figure the cost of that truck you drive, just fuel and repair bills must make it a $30 buck trip into town.. And that's not counting the wrecker bills, but I bet you get free towing thru AAA, right ?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

MNichols said:


> I'll bet, once you figure the cost of that truck you drive, just fuel and repair bills must make it a $30 buck trip into town.. And that's not counting the wrecker bills, but I bet you get free towing thru AAA, right ?


AAA dropped me! Those A holes said I used them too much..you’d think after 10 calls they would just have the wrecker follow me around lol


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

westwatercuban said:


> AAA dropped me! Those A holes said I used them too much..you’d think after 10 calls they would just have the wrecker follow me around lol


The plight of many Ford owners.. Sorry buddy..


----------



## idaho_h2o (May 5, 2005)

Are you using that much ice in drinks or is it to keep your cooler cold?

I much prefer to freeze water in containers (1g jugs, whatever) that fit well in the bottom of the cooler in a chest freezer beforehand. Are people still putting block ice in coolers? Seems downright archaic... Then you get to debate silly things like to drain or not and deal with cooler soup. No thanks. 

If you really need some crushed or cubed, usually one bag is enough for drinks unless you're talking weeks. Bonus as mentioned above is having ice cold water on tap after cycling the frozen jugs into your drink cooler.

But really, I'd start with getting rid of the Ford...


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

idaho_h2o said:


> Are you using that much ice in drinks or is it to keep your cooler cold?
> 
> I much prefer to freeze water in containers (1g jugs, whatever) that fit well in the bottom of the cooler in a chest freezer beforehand. Are people still putting block ice in coolers? Seems downright archaic... Then you get to debate silly things like to drain or not and deal with cooler soup. No thanks.
> 
> ...


Well if you must know. I’m a man of simple pleasures..frozen margaritas, snow cones, ice water, ice tea, ice balls for late night drinks by the fire. You know, the basic must haves for camping in the desert Lol

I fish a lot and do a mix variety of trips and get togethers at my house or my buddys house. I’ve personally have had better results with just plane old ice instead of the frozen jugs. Especially with fish. But that’s just me. Everyone has different opinions on the matter. That’s for sure.

Leave me and my Ford alone 😭 one break down a day is enough. I don’t need to add an emotional one 😭😂


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I made plywood boxes that freeze ice blocks the exact size of the middle section of my coolers. Line them with oven turkey bags and pour water in a gallon at a time over several days in the chest freezer. Sides connect with wire twists so its easy to get the block out.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Shady Acres in Green River makes their own good, clear ice. Tour Ice in Orem makes sculpting blocks (300#) and smaller for those in SL valley - you can get them to deliver to somewhere close if they have an existing customer, meet the truck and transfer to your cooler.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I just ordered this one.









132LB Built-in Commercial Ice Maker Stainless Steel Bar Restaurant Undercounter | eBay


For the refrigeration system of the R290 refrigerator, due to the high specific heat of hot steam, the R290 can have a superheating temperature of 20°C to 32°C, which can improve the COP of the 290 refrigerator.



www.ebay.com





I’ll report once it’s up and running.


----------

